# pretty big let down this year



## kcm10883 (Dec 28, 2010)

So basically, the jeeps under my moms name and she doesnt wanna get sued and in order for my to plow in NJ i need both commercial insurance and a liability policy (correct me if im wrong). Now im not completely loosing all of my investment because im only going to still plow a few friends houses for cash regardless but its a big bummer for me. Now im in college now and garduating in the fall looking to start up a nice snow plow gig for as soon as i graduate to give myself some capital (2nd job). My questions for you are what things should i do to the jeep to make it become a more sucessful plow jeep to make some cash with. Its a 06 SE 2.4L 6-speed manual, metal cloak fenders and 33s, bumpers etc. I just picked up a basically new Meyer 6.5" Plow w/ Easy mount classic snow plow mount, meyer e-57 pump. I also plan on using a quad with a snowblower as a back up being that i already have a snowplower that i get serviced yearly. I was thinking timbrens or HD OME 2.5" suspension light since ill be towing the quad, 8.8 rear axle, regear to 4:88s, and for the plow i would really like a back dragging blade and snow deflector and just back up items (selenoid, chain, hydraulic fluid, etc)..Spreader im going to go with a push one spreader of some sort and thats my starting point. Planned budget will be close to $10K to start up this side gig. Any suggestions and opinions would be awesome got lots of good feedback on this site already

Thanks 

Kyle C. McCoppen


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

Kyle, you should spend an afternoon reading through the "Jeep" portion of the site, lots of info, some ppl would prefer you to do your own work, I have spent many hours reading everything on here about Jeeps and plows.... here are a few links to get you started:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=56994
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=515091&highlight=pics#post515091
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=302638#post302638
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=52338
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=80117


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

the first thing you need to do is stop depending on mommy to insure and register your vehicle.
its obvious that she does not think you are responsible enuff to handle the jeep while plowing. 
so the first thing you need to do is get the vehicle in your name and i think but im not sure if you need commercial ins in jersey you have to be 21 yrs old and have a good driving record for decent rates.
2 trucks with plows and commercial plates runs my buddy 1800 for the plowing season for slip and fall ins.
now top that with 3200 bucks for his regular comm ins its 3200 
so before a plow touches the ground his ins for the 2 trucks is 5 grand.
he has a llc and thats with full insurance
and his credit is good and so is his record.


----------

